# Pondering on seeing 2012



## PhantomLion (Nov 15, 2009)

What should I expect if anyone's seen it, please tell me without spoiling it..
I still can't make up my mind.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 15, 2009)

In a way you've probably already seen it several times. It's *that *cliched.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 15, 2009)

ive heard its actually pretty good... its supposed to be exactly what youd expect from a movie about the end of the world: mindless destruction, lots of action and no plot whatsoever! XD
its also supposed to be shot kinda well...
i guess im going to watch it^^


----------



## Stawks (Nov 15, 2009)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> In a way you've probably already seen it several times. It's *that *cliched.



Does the White House get blowed up? Please tell me the White House doesn't get blowed up. If Roland Emmerich blows up one more White House I'm going to start suspecting that the Kraut is still bitter about a certain something...


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 15, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Does the White House get blowed up? Please tell me the White House doesn't get blowed up. If Roland Emmerich blows up one more White House I'm going to start suspecting that the Kraut is still bitter about a certain something...



Sort of. It gets destroyed but not by being blown up.

EDIT: Also, the main "heroes"... well, I won't reveal what it is but they do *something *that makes it pretty much impossible to root for them.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 15, 2009)

My boyfriend went and saw it last night. He said it sucked.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 15, 2009)

CyberFox says it's bad, and wrong, and all things unholy that are not backed up by Fox "News".


So it must be pretty damn good!


----------



## CyberFox (Nov 15, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> CyberFox says it's bad, and wrong, and all things unholy that are not backed up by Fox "News".
> 
> 
> So it must be pretty damn good!



That's not what i said, you stupid git!

2012 is just another of Roland Emmerich's disaster films
each of his disaster films are a disaster on screen and off via the box office
Plus, don't ya find it odd that the Muslims survive 2012 in this film?

anyway, Roland Emmerich is just a poor man's Michael Bay
like Michael Bay, Emmerich rely on Style (in this case, disasters of any kind) and not enough substance (namely, any quality whatsoever)

I say avoid it and go for either Pirate Radio or Disney's A Christmas Carol


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 15, 2009)

CyberFox said:


> That's not what i said, you stupid git!
> 
> 2012 is just another of Roland Emmerich's disaster films
> each of his disaster films are a disaster on screen and off via the box office
> ...


It wasn't a disaster in the box office...it's number 1 and has made 200 million worldwide so far.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 15, 2009)

Watched it today, epic special effects, and mighty good movie overall.. one of my favorite, and that's a lot coming from me.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 16, 2009)

CyberFox said:


> anyway, Roland Emmerich is just a poor man's Michael Bay
> like Michael Bay, Emmerich rely on Style (in this case, disasters of any kind) and not enough substance (namely, any quality whatsoever)
> 
> I say avoid it and go for either Pirate Radio or Disney's A Christmas Carol



Weren't you recommending Transformers 2 earlier this year? Congratulations on being inconsistant. Oh wait, that's a "good" movie because its based on a medicore cartoon you grew up with.

Pirate Radio and An American Carol no doubt suck too. Modern-day Hollywood is so bad I can't expect good movies anymore..

P.S.: 2012 would have been tolerable if it were about an hour shorter. Bayformers would require a rewrite to even make it to the level of "utter shit".


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 16, 2009)

CyberFox said:


> That's not what i said, you stupid git!
> 
> 2012 is just another of Roland Emmerich's disaster films
> each of his disaster films are a disaster on screen and off via the box office
> ...



I know what you said, I was overexaggerating at your expense, for the sake of comedy. 

2012 blew both Pirate Radio & A Christmas Carol out of the water. 

Oh, and you don't need to tack on "Disney's ...", or do that for anything. All together, or not at all. Consistency is key. Plus, it'll take one second of Googling if the person actually gave a flying ffff on who made it. 

I like Jim Carey, a lot, but I don't like Christmas movies, and Pirate Radio looked stupid, and continues to look stupid. The comedy doesn't look funny, the atmosphere they're setting doesn't feel entertaining...And your promotion of it only makes me want to see it less. Mainly, because, your taste in pretty much EVERYTHING is the exact opposite of what is good - in quality, comedy, action, or virtually any category you can think of. 

I don't even know why you come on these boards. You're the polar opposite of virtually everyone on here, even excluding trolls.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 16, 2009)

The movie has explosions. 

You can't argue with explosions.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 16, 2009)

Do you like loud noised and shiny things and stuff blowing up :V ?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 16, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> It wasn't a disaster in the box office...it's number 1 and has made 200 million worldwide so far.



You echoed a USA Today headline


That's terrible


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 16, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I like Jim Carey, a lot, but I don't like Christmas movies, and Pirate Radio looked stupid, and continues to look stupid. The comedy doesn't look funny, the atmosphere they're setting doesn't feel entertaining...And your promotion of it only makes me want to see it less. Mainly, because, your taste in pretty much EVERYTHING is the exact opposite of what is good - in quality, comedy, action, or virtually any category you can think of.



Pirate Radio aka The Boat That Rocked is actually pretty good. It's a Brit film with a Brit sense of humour though, so if you don't like that kinda thing stay away.


I do wanna see 2012 though, my friend is going to see it later. I know exactly what's going to happen, but sometimes I just enjoy mindless movies.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 16, 2009)

i kind of want to see this but then i don't because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 is in it


----------



## Azure (Nov 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Watched it today, epic special effects, and mighty good movie overall.. one of my favorite, and that's a lot coming from me.


Well, I know to never trust any literary or cinematic review from you.  Ever.  Films like 2012 are what make you stupid.  Go ahead. Turn your brain off.  Forever.


----------



## goose (Nov 16, 2009)

Sounds too much like the day after tomorrow.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 16, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Well, I know to never trust any literary or cinematic review from you.  Ever.  Films like 2012 are what make you stupid.  Go ahead. Turn your brain off.  Forever.



So I take it you're one of the biased who cry "It's a disaster movie, so unoriginal, it sucks, everybody who likes it is stupid, boo-hoo"?

If not, care to give any constructive argument to defend your opinion instead of just throwing random "You're stupid because you like something I don't"?


----------



## Stawks (Nov 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> So I take it you're one of the biased who cry "It's a disaster movie, so unoriginal, it sucks, everybody who likes it is stupid, boo-hoo"?
> 
> If not, care to give any constructive argument to defend your opinion instead of just throwing random "You're stupid because you like something I don't"?



The movie is stupid. Ergo, people who like it are either stupid, or extremely ironic. I somehow doubt you're the latter.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 16, 2009)

Don't do it man.

Or do.  IDGAF


----------



## Azure (Nov 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> So I take it you're one of the biased who cry "It's a disaster movie, so unoriginal, it sucks, everybody who likes it is stupid, boo-hoo"?
> 
> If not, care to give any constructive argument to defend your opinion instead of just throwing random "You're stupid because you like something I don't"?


Well, lets see.  The whole 2012 thing is bogus, to begin with.  Then, there's the preachy pseudo environmentalism inherent to the brainchild who created it, the over the top special effects, the cookie cutter plot, and the fact that there are way too many natural disaster movies out there, and plenty that are done better.  Plus, they were bold enough to blow up the Vatican, but backed away from destroying any Muslim holy sites, because they don't want any "political backlash".  What a bogus bunch of shite.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 17, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Pirate Radio aka The Boat That Rocked is actually pretty good. It's a Brit film with a Brit sense of humour though, so if you don't like that kinda thing stay away.
> 
> I do wanna see 2012 though, my friend is going to see it later. I know exactly what's going to happen, but sometimes I just enjoy mindless movies.



You sound like Cyberfox :v He can't help but tack on needless information. Like "Disney's" movie, and like you did here, he also did originally on another thread, and listed it as "The Boat that Rocked" in Europe. 

Annnnnnnyways, I like Brit humour, but just the trailers alone did not entice me at all. I also checked out the box office record, and it shows still in the low single digits. 

So I think it's fairly safe to say, that Pirate Radio sucks. :v


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 17, 2009)

Stawks said:


> The movie is stupid. Ergo, people who like it are either stupid, or extremely ironic. I somehow doubt you're the latter.





AzurePhoenix said:


> Well, I know to never trust any literary or cinematic review from you.  Ever.  Films like 2012 are what make you stupid.  Go ahead. Turn your brain off.  Forever.



Talk about some fucking movies you fucking like or don't fucking talk about fucking movies because I LOVE movies and I wish there were more fucking movie threads


----------



## Tsuruneru (Nov 17, 2009)

Scientist in California have said on the news that nothing will happen in 2012 beside the fact that people will panic in fear of nothing instead of celebrate Christmas. They also have gotten a lot of emails full of rants from people around the country talking about they (The scientist and the government) Shall rot in hell because they (people of the country) Think that the movie is telling the truth about what the government is doing.(Making boats for something thats not happening) and have also said that they will kill themselves a week or hours before the date 12/21/2012. Lol this is funny I'm sure no one will kill themselves because of this. Its just like what people said to Nintendo's Smash bros team when they said sonic was going to be in the game.(That they would go to the highest building in there town and jump off taking there wii's with them. That also never happened) So people i give you my word that the world will NOT come to an end also they don't have a cause for the world to end over words in books and carved in stone, thats not enough. And also we don't even know how the world will end since there's no expiration date for earth yet. Wow this is probably the most I've ever typed in one topic.


----------



## Azure (Nov 17, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Talk about some fucking movies you fucking like or don't fucking talk about fucking movies because I LOVE movies and I wish there were more fucking movie threads


Ok. I'm going to go see Precious soon.


----------



## Stawks (Nov 17, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Ok. I'm going to go see Precious soon.



Well, sure, Precious looks like a beautiful and unique story that will be remembered for forever challenging our conception of both how we judge people and what the screen medium is capable of... But why would you want that when you could just go see Boondock Saints II?! All Saints Day!


----------



## alaskawolf (Nov 17, 2009)

i went in to the movie think it wouldn't be that good but i enjoyed the film a lot, it was like a roller coaster ride of destruction


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 17, 2009)

I thought it was hilarious.  But then again, I saw it at the $4 matinee.  Maybe wait until the DVD release and then illegally download it.  It's one of those movies that you probably shouldn't actually spend money to see.
By the way... the plot is, there's a dysfunctional family brought together by a worldwide disaster.  WHERE HAVE I HEARD THAT BEFORE?
So no, it's about zero in the story department.  But it has some good bullshit pseudo-science and two (count them: two!) vehicles outrunning explosions scenes.  And those two scenes are really well done.  So if that's your thing, by all means, go watch it.
And anyway, it doesn't take itself seriously at all, really, so you can get away with thinking it's a comedy.  It's much more enjoyable if you think it's a comedy.


----------



## ZeroDrawn (Nov 28, 2009)

I went and saw it fully aware that the plot was going to suck. I enjoy eyecandy (NO NOT JUST T&A) and didnt mind spending the dough to see stuff blow up. I'd thought I'd have just been able to enjoy the ride without worrying about the plot, but it turns out I need a solid plot with characters I care about in order to really get into the stuff blowing up. If I don't feel like I'm in their shoes, I don't get to experience the fear and rush of seeing all the catastrophic stuff happening. The effects were great, but nothing really drew me in.

I only felt any attachment to two of the characters (the airplane pilot and the Russian guy with the two stepkids).

Honestly, wait for it to hit cheap theatres if you want to see the sfx on a big screen, or if you have a decent entertainment system, rent it. But if you actually want a decent movie worth your time and money, avoid this one. It'll leave you feeling cold and empty. And it has product placement. For Goodnights. You know, the diaper. In a disaster movie. I just found that weird. XD

Plot (what plot?) Related Spoiler


Spoiler



It pissed me off regarding the pilot because he was willing to make a huge sacrifice to ensure the safety of the others getting off the plane. When the plane came to the edge of the cliff and he looked all relieved and stuff, it was 'fate' (the writers / directors) being a total asshole that finally sent him plunging to his death. I hated that scene. If he was going to die, it should have been heroically and direct. Instead, they pulled a !@#$%ing ACME Inc. Wile-E-Coyote on it.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 28, 2009)

Actually, while describing this movie to my brother it dawned on me how ridiculous this movie is.

Might be worth watching for anyone who enjoys so-bad-its-good type movies, but I'd have to see it again to be sure.


----------



## Revy (Nov 28, 2009)

this movie was complete shit


----------



## kazroo (Nov 28, 2009)

i'm hearing mixed reviews. =|
some said it was crap, and just a lot of WTFBOOMS.
others said it was good, and they liked the WTFBOOMS.
looks stupid in my opinion.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 29, 2009)

If you've seen "Day After Tomorrow" then you've seen 2012. Not a bad movie, just be sure to turn off your brain.


----------



## CryoScales (Nov 29, 2009)

I just finished watching it.

I have to say I was glad I went in with an open mind. With whatever critiscms I had I would have exploded.

First off the experience to me, wasn't all that memorable. Some idiot in front of me (I was sitting in the second row in front of the screen) kept shouting obscenities and yelling at the screen. It reminded me of a scottish guy watching a movie ("DON'T GO IN THERE")

Either way for the movie itself. It was very cliche'd. It gave a very familiar Independance day feeling to me. Just the US of A kicking whatever ass it can as long as it stays united. While the special effects were top notch, only the acting of John Cussack kept me watching it. While his acting itself wasn't his best, just hearing his banter back and forth was comical.

In the end, the film was worth the 12$ and 3 hours I spent. I would recommend watching it for yourself to gain a conclusive verdict.


----------

